# The good dinosaur



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 21, 2015)

So I just saw the trailer and I'm having mixed feelings.

[video=youtube_share;7BrH72aFXfI]http://youtu.be/7BrH72aFXfI[/video]

The backgrounds and environments are really amazing so kudos to pixar on that. Really spectacular.  Makes me want to see this film just for that alone. What bugs me the most is the character designs for the different dinosaurs. I dunno. I couldn't help but think they clash kinda horribly with the awesome backgrounds. But looks like a gorgeous movie either way. 

What are yer thoughts? Will ye be seeing it?


----------



## Byron (Jul 21, 2015)

How bad can the character design be?

*watches video*

Oh lawd. There is nothing about that that I like. I guess I would watch this if it had an interesting plot, but I doubt that is the case.


----------



## Inkling (Jul 21, 2015)

That dinosaur looks like a fruit snack... Super out of place among the detailed, realistic look of the backgrounds.
If they wanted to be cartoony, they should have done something closer to Land Before Time's style.
Pixar usually surprises me, though. I'll probably go see it anyway.


----------



## Amiir (Jul 22, 2015)

Ehhhhh I don't wanna be a party pooper but... This movie (at least to me) _looks _shit. I'm expecting an unoriginal story and character designs are indeed garbage. This is a kids' movie anyway: we're not their target audience so it's normal that it doesn't interest me


----------



## DisneyMudkip (Jul 23, 2015)

I know the dinosaur looks like a gummy candy but I wanna give it a chance and then judge it after I see it.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 23, 2015)

Weird I thought they had delayed it to 2016.

Well, it better be better than Inside Out and sure as hell be better than Brave. Been waiting for this one since the title was revealed.
One thing bothering me about this trailer... The dinosaurs look really generic. I guess I'm like the 1000000th person to point that out. Coming from Pixar I expected more.

Just want a good Pixar movie again until the inevitable third Monsters movie is announced.


----------



## Gator (Jul 23, 2015)

jesus CHRIST that dinosaur looks awful.

that aside, i'll probably give it a watch out of curiosity; bad designs don't always mean bad content.  i'm at least expecting to be bombarded with feels.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

Why did they do him ridiculously cartoony then make 90% of the rest of the movie so realistic?
Probably drugs...


----------

